

Ask HN: What to implement in Python as a simple OpenSource project? - jozi9

Main interests are Django, AI, Raspberry. It has a goal of practicing community building at the same time so contributing to an existing project is not feasible (but is on my bucket list:).
======
ardahal
Well, all I can suggest you is to build something you're passionate about. Try
looking at a small problem that you can solve with this tools. Someone I know
did an awesome thing with Python, Raspberry Pi and few sensors. He created a
simple setup that would bring down the curtains of his room once the intensity
of sunlight outside went beyond a certain threshold. This allowed him to have
an hour of extra sleep :)

------
stadeschuldt
Maybe start something small. I wrote a python package to interface a Kostal
inverter for a photovoltaic system. I needed it myself and decided to put it
out there afterwards:

[http://blog.tafkas.net/2014/08/01/pikopy-a-python-package-
fo...](http://blog.tafkas.net/2014/08/01/pikopy-a-python-package-for-working-
with-a-piko-inverter-from-kostal/)

It is also on Github:
[https://github.com/Tafkas/KostalPikoPy](https://github.com/Tafkas/KostalPikoPy)

And on Pypi:
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pikopy](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pikopy)

